
Why Beautiful Women Marry Less Attractive Men - kareemm
http://www.livescience.com/health/080410-couples-beauty.html
======
crpatino
Optimal strategy for men is to procreate as many children as possible. Beauty
is a rough proxy for health. In a prehistoric setting, young beautiful women
should procreate more healthy children than older uglier ones.

Since women cannot just procreate that many babies, their optimal strategy is
to nurture and care for the ones they have, with as much help from the father
as possible. In a prehistoric setting, wealthier men should make better
providers and taller men should make better protectors.

It is all evolution.

------
rudin
I would argue there is some selection bias going on here. If we assume that
both sexes are trying to maximise their evolutionary fitness then a beautiful
woman marrying a less attractive man would indicate there are other factors
involved. Money is the most obvious, and despite anecdotes against it, money
has shown to have a positive correlation with happiness.

------
andrewl-hn
Well, that might be true. My previous relationship didn't work out and at the
time we started dating I've being considered more attractive than my partner.
Now things are quite opposite. My new SO is much more attractive than I am and
so far everything seems great for us.

------
noelchurchill
Lloyd: "What are the chances of a guy like you and a girl like me hooking up"

Mary: "Not good"

Lloyd: "Not good as in 1 in 100?"

Mary: "I'd say more like 1 in a million"

Lloyd: "So you're saying there is a chance? Yeahhhh!"

------
thrill
to give us hope ...

------
zeynel1
''Men are very sensitive to women's attractiveness. Women seem to be sensitive
to men's height and salary''

if this is true women are more scientific thinking in this respect - they are
looking at 2 well-defined measurable quantities -height and -salary -- men
look for -attractiveness that cannot be defined or measured

------
LiteOn
money

